# IC Chip Question



## Tom565 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi. I usually disassemble a total of about 15 computer towers/laptops per year. I stock pile the CPU’s and RAM for later sale on ebay. I’ve decided not to sell the components anymore but rather refine the gold as a hobby for fun. I’ve been researching on this site for a month now and it’s a wealth of information. I’ve determined I’m only going to save RAM fingers, CPU’s and IC/BGA/PROM chips. As flashy as computer pins/connectors look, I just don’t think the yield vs. time is there for me.

I find depopulating boards very enjoyable but I’m wondering if I’m wasting my time with the tiny IC chips that have 6 to 8 legs total. Do they typically even contain gold? I’m saving any and every IC chip at this point.

Now since I started looking for IC chips, I’ve noticed just about anything electronic contains them. Radios, CD/DVD players, Microwaves, Air conditioners, LCD/LED TV’s, Printers, ect. I understand that there’s a 100 variables to this question, but do those device chips “typically” contain the gold content that computers do? I know for a fact that the chips are not as plentiful compared to computers. Nothing is pre 1999 that I find usually.

I attached a picture of the tiny chips too. Thanks!


----------



## Dpetes (Oct 24, 2019)

yes...


----------



## bvdsluis (Oct 24, 2019)

Tom565 said:


> Do they typically even contain gold? I’m saving any and every IC chip at this point.



Hi Tom,
The easy wat to find out is to break/cut a few and take a 20 X loupe en check very carefully the place between the top and bottom part of the chip. It will take some practice but you will find the gold and if you see this over and over you are hooked and eager to take it out.

At this time I only collect, I’m not ready to process but from time to time if I’m not sure I break the chip, sometimes a few times, to see is there is gold. In my opinion, almost every chip contains gold and I also started to collect the 4 legs and more. I also remove the legs as preparation for future processing and sort them by type and size in jars. 
Kind regards,
Bob


----------



## nickton (Oct 26, 2019)

that is why it becomes a hobby. I find myself doing similar things, with no returns, but just for a journey of discovery, or at least that's how I rationalize it. Have fun, or it won't be worth it.

I now have all sorts of little jars with mostly useless stuff that somehow I know I will find a purpose for even if there really is no gold. It's a challenge and test of patience and as much about re use as refining. 

An interesting side product from learning how to strip solder seal with hot diluted sodium hydroxide, for example, was up-cycled guitar picks made from thin circuit boards that sold pretty well on eBay. I guess that's what you get when a guitar playing luthier tries to become a gold refiner.


----------



## Tom565 (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies, I appreciate the information. I'll just keep collecting and enjoying the hobby. I think a 20x loupe would be a good investment too for me. Nickton, neat guitar pick by the way!


----------



## bvdsluis (Oct 27, 2019)

Tom565 said:


> I think a 20x loupe would be a good investment too for me.



The "loupes" in the picture are free and perfect for gold bond wire spotting. You can find them in relative good quality scanners.


----------

